# Newbie



## JudiForte (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello 

I'm moving to Antique really soon from London and I'm just wondering what type of exercise I'll be able to do there...

I know it is super hot there so I don't fancy jogging but I'm wondering what the culture is around exercise. Are there fitness classes for example?

I am used to doing yoga or going to the gym often here

Any answers would be appreciated  

Thanks


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Can't comment on Antique, but do know there are a lot of gyms across the PI, from Golds Gym in Makati (way over priced), or the "decent" gym in City Garden hotel usable to public for fee, to the little "sweat shop" up by my in laws place in a barrio up in Caloocan City outside Manila. I've used gyms at Subic area (so so), and there's a decent gym or two I'm told in Dumaguete, where I plan to head in 2018. I've also seen tennis, basketball and badminton locations be popular. Cannot speak for yoga, But did see where Ned highlighted Zumba classes at a workout location in Dumaguete; so, I'd guess you can find whatever you are looking for if ya dig a little bit. Good luck.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cycling, both road and mountain are very popular. Jogging is carried out very early in the morning as by about 8am it's getting to hot.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> Cycling, both road and mountain are very popular. Jogging is carried out very early in the morning as by about 8am it's getting to hot.


Agree Gary, all exercising around our condo was achieved between 5 and 8 am, religiously all others went home.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

